# Η δύναμη της λέξης. Σκέψεις του Κ. Καρθαίου (1946)



## Earion (Dec 9, 2012)

Συνάντησα αυτό το κείμενο την εποχή που αναζητούσα απάντηση σε μια άποψη που διατυπώθηκε εδώ. Τελικά δεν το ανέβασα, γιατί δεν προσθέτει τίποτα καινούργιο στον αιώνιο διάλογο περί μορφής και περιεχομένου (άλλοι, πολύ σπουδαιότεροι, έχουν πει πολύ σπουδαιότερα), αλλά ... δεν μου κάνει καρδιά να το πετάξω.

Η ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΞΗΣ

Εδώ και κάμποσον καιρό είχα πάει στο θέατρο όπου παίζονταν πάλι η «Τρισεύγενη» του Παλαμά. Το έργο, με όλη την ποίησή-του και το ανθρώπινο περιεχόμενό-του, δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να μου γεμίσει την καρδιά. Η φοβερή σύγκρουση που γίνεται ανάμεσα στο δυνατό ανυπόταχτο άτομο και τη στενή κοινωνία οπου αυτό ζεί, είναι κάτι που είτανε πολί της μόδας τον καιρό που γράφτηκε το έργο. Μα όλο αυτό το δράμα, μίγμα ρουμελιώτικου ρεαλισμού και ιψενικής ιδεολογίας, γίνεται, για μένα, τόσο σχηματικά και στατικά, ώστε δέ μου δίνει το αίστημα της αληθινής ζωής. Και ο τρόπος που μας δίνεται όλη η ιστορία, με τα συμβολικά πρόσωπα που τη δημιουργούνε, είναι τέτοιος που δέ με πείθει. Την τελευταία φορά μάλιστα η ηρωίδα μου φάνηκε σαν ένα κακότροπο γλωσσούδικο και κάπως ανόητο πλάσμα, που δέν κέρδισε τη συμπάθειά-μου, ούτε τη συμπόνια-μου.

Και όμως (τούτο είναι το ζήτημα που έχω σήμερα στο νού-μου) αυτό το έργο έχει πάντα για μένα κάποια ανεξήγητη μαγεία που το ξεχωρίζει από πολλά άλλα της νεοελληνικής δραματικής τέχνης. Αυτό, χωρίς άλλο, οφείλεται στον ποιητικό-του λόγο και στην υποβολή που εξασκεί απάνω-μας το όνομα του ποιητή που το έγραψε. Έτσι, φεύγοντας απο την παράσταση που είδα τελευταία, καθώς προσπαθούσα να συνταιριάξω τη διπλή-μου εντύπωση, συλλογιζόμουν πόσο μεγάλη δύναμη έχει στην τέχνη η λέξη και το όνομα. Και τότε στοχάστηκα πως ένα μεγάλο μέρος απο τη μαγική δύναμη που έχει, για μένα τουλάχιστο, η «Τρισεύγενη» του Παλαμά, οφείλεται απλούστατα στο όνομα της ηρωίδας. Συλλογίστηκα πως άν αυτή ονομαζόταν αντί Τρισεύγενη, να πούμε, Μαριώρα ή Σταμάτα, ένα μεγάλο μέρος απο τη μαγεία του έργου θα είχε χαθεί.

Δίνοντας συνέχεια σ’ αυτόν το στοχασμό συλλογίστηκα πως και ένα άλλο θεατρικό έργο, η «Στέλλα Βιολάντη» του Ξενόπουλου, δέ θα είχε σήμερα ένα αρκετό μέρος απο τη δόξα-του, άν η ηρωίδα-του ονομαζόταν, άς πούμε, Μαριάνθη Παπακυριακοπούλου.

Συχνά, την άνοιξη, συνηθίζω σεργιανίζοντας στον Εθνικό Κήπο να περνώ από ένα δρομάκο, ανάμεσα στις κουτσουπιές (αλλιώς, μαμακουλιές, άγριες ξυλοκερατιές) όταν είναι στην δόξα των λουλουδιών-τους. Έτσι, μια φορά, γράφοντας κάποιο τραγούδι, θέλησα να δώσω την άνοιξη παίρνοντας για σύμβολο τα τριανταφυλλιά νέφαλα που είχαν αυτά τα ανθισμένα αγριόδεντρα εκείνη την εποχή. Μα η λέξη «κουτσουπιά» είταν αδύνατο να ταιριάξη στο στίχο-μου. «Λουλούδιασαν οι κουτσουπιές», είπα. Αδύνατο. Η λέξη «μαμακουλιές δέν είτανε καλύτερη. Ούτε μπορούσα να μεταχειριστώ τα ονόματα της βοτανικής, που δεν είναι γνωστά και δέν είναι ωραιότερα (Κερκίς η κερατοειδής). Λοιπόν τις κουτσουπιές τις έκανα στο στίχο-μου κερασιές, ενώ στη φαντασία-μου είχα τις κουτσουπιές. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά, μα η συνείδησή-μου ενοχλήθηκε κάπως γι’ αυτή την ανειλικρίνεια.

Ας φανταστούμε κόμη πως ο Μαλακάσης τη λυρική-του συλλογή που της είχε δώσει τον τίτλο «Ασφόδελοι», την ονόμαζε «Σφερδούκλια» ή «Σπερδούκλες», όπως είναι τα κοινά ονόματα αυτού του λουλουδιού. Θα είτανε μεγάλη ζημιά. Εδώ η αρχαία λέξη είναι ασύγκριτα πιο όμορφη απο την κοινή. Μα δεν πρέπει να βιαστούμε απ’ αυτό το παράδειγμα, και από άλλα που θα μπορούσε κανείς να φέρει, και να βγάλουμε λαθεμένα συμπεράσματα, ευνοϊκά για την αρχαϊκή ονομασία. Γιατί ποιός θα υποστηρίξει πως είναι ωραιότερα τα ονόματα «αλουσία» από τη «λουίζα», «αμάρακον» ή «σάμψυχον» από τη μαντζουράνα, «ίασμος» από το γιασεμί, «ώκιμον» από το βασιλικό, «υσνέα» από το νεραϊδόχορτο; Η μαγεία της λέξης δεν έχει τίποτε να κάνει με την αντίθεση καθαρεύουσα ή δημοτική.

Ένα απο τα πιό κοινά δέντρα στην Ελλάδα είναι το γνωστό με το όνομα «βρωμοκαριά» (βρωμοκαρυά) ή «βρωμοκαρυδιά». Είναι ένα δέντρο που φυτρώνει εύκολα και αυξαίνει γρήγορα, κοινότατο στην Ελλάδα, και που το ανάστημά-του φτάνει κάπου ώς τα είκοσι μέτρα. Όποιος θελήσει να το μνημονεύσει με το κοινό-του όνομα σ’ ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο θα βρεθεί σε δύσκολη θέση. Μα στη βοτανική το βρίσκουμε μ’ ένα πολύ ωραίο όνομα. Λέγεται «αΐλαντος». Αΐλαντος (aylanto) είναι το όνομα που έχει στον τόπο της καταγωγής-του, στα νησιά του Ειρηνικού που τα λένε Μολούκες, και πάει να πεί «δέντρο του ουρανού». Εδώ λοιπόν δεν έχουμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα στην αρχαία και τη νέα ονομασία, παρά ανάμεσα στην κοινή και σ’ εκείνη που έχει το δέντρο στην απόμακρη πατρίδα-του. Από παντού μπορούμε να πάρουμε τη λέξη που μας κάνει. Μα σ’ αυτό χρειάζεται προσοχή και φρονιμάδα, γιατί αλλιώς φτάνουμε σε γελοία αποτελέσματα: σαν αυτά που απαντούμε καμιά φορά σε νεοελληνικά κείμενα.

Όπως κι’ άν είναι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ομολογήσουμε πως πολί μεγάλη είναι η δύναμη που έχει το όνομα, η λέξη, στην τέχνη και, γενικότερα στην ψυχική-μας ζωή. Μολοντούτο υπάρχει και η γνώμη πως εκείνο που έχει σημασία στην τέχνη του λόγου είναι το νόημα, η «ουσία» όπως λένε, οι ιδέες· και πως όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογία και ωραιοπάθεια. Η γνώμη αυτή μου θυμίζει εκείνους που υποστηρίζουν πως «λύχνου σβεσθέντος πάσα γυνή ομοία». Είναι κι’ αυτό μιά ιδέα. Όμως όσοι το πιστεύουν, ποτέ δέ θα νιώσουν για ποιό λόγο «παιδεύεται» (έτσι φαντάζονται!) ο ποιητής για να δώσει με ρυθμούς, με ήχους, με μεταφορές και εικόνες εκείνο που θα μπορούσε, όπως αυτοί νομίζουν, να το πεί ντόμπρα με τον τρόπο που μιλεί όλος ο κόσμος. Και ούτε θα νιώσουν πως ο ποιητής δεν «παιδεύεται» περισσότερο απο το μουσικό που εκφράζεται με τα σχήματα και με τα χρώματα, και ούτε απο τον άξιο πεζογράφο που ξέρει τη σημασία που έχουν οι λέξεις και ο ρυθμός και όλη η μορφή στον πεζό λόγο.

Έτσι χωρίζοντας τα αξεχώριστα σε ουσία και μορφή, και φροντίζοντας για την ουσία των πραγμάτων τούτου του κόσμου, και παρεξηγόντας μαζί την ιδέα της τέχνης και του δημοτικισμού, νομιίζουμε, καμιά φορά, πως μπορούμε να μεταχειριστούμε χωρίς διάκριση λέξεις που, άν έχουν την ίδια σημασία , δέν έχουν όμως το ίδιο νόημα: όπως είναι π.χ. οι λέξεις «πρόσωπο», «ειδή», «όψη», «μούτρο» κτλ. κτλ. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να φέρει απο το γραφτό μας λόγο πολλά παραδείγματα που απεικονίζουν αυτή την κατάχρηση.

Η σπουδαιότητα και η μαγική δύναμη που έχει η λέξη στην τέχνη του λόγου (μα και στην τέχνη της ζωής!) είναι κάτι που ποτέ δεν μπορεί κανείς να το προσέξει όσο πρέπει.

Κ. Καρθαίος, _Νέα Εστία_ 461-462 (Σεπ.-Οκτ. 1946), σσ. 976-77.

Ορθογραφία και τονικό σύστημα του πρωτοτύπου.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που δεν το πέταξες. Προσθέτει-δεν προσθέτει, αυτό το _Από παντού μπορούμε να πάρουμε τη λέξη που μας κάνει. Μα σ’ αυτό χρειάζεται προσοχή και φρονιμάδα, γιατί αλλιώς φτάνουμε σε γελοία αποτελέσματα: σαν αυτά που απαντούμε καμιά φορά σε νεοελληνικά κείμενα.
_ είναι αρκετός λόγος για να προσυπογράψει κανείς το κείμενο. Και μου θυμίζει ένα απόσπασμα από ποίημα του Λαπαθιώτη που έχω κολλημένο δίπλα στο γραφείο μου:
Μέρα νύχτα να παίζεις με τις λέξεις
πώς πρέπει μεταξύ των να τις πλέξεις
και πώς μαζί να σμίξεις κάποιους ήχους
ώστε να κλείσεις τ' όνειρο σε στίχους.

Σε δεύτερο επίπεδο, το ζήτημα των ονομάτων είναι πράγματι ένα πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον κεφάλαιο που μπορεί ν' ανοίξει μια ωραία συζήτηση.:)


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

H ορθογραφία του συγγραφέα νομίζω έφαγε τα διαλυτικά στην αλοϋσία (τη λουίζα, ντε!). Άλλο αλουσία κι άλλο αλοϋσία. 
Το πρώτο είναι πρόβλημα καθαριότητας. Το δεύτερο όνομα οικογένειας φυτών και κύριο όνομα βορειοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης.


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2012)

Μπορεί τα διαλυτικά να τα έφαγε το οσιάρ, δεν ξέρω κανένα ορθογραφικό σύστημα που να καταργεί τα διαλυτικά. 

Ωραίο άρθρο, πάντως -το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει (ένα μικρό απόσπασμα) στις Λέξεις που χάνονται. Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω και σε άρθρο μια μέρα των ημερών στο ιστολόγιο, μερσί Εαρίωνα!


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2012)

Και κάτι ακόμα, ο τίτλος του νήματος πρέπει να διορθωθεί, ο Καρθαίος ΔΕΝ λεγόταν Κώστας, λεγόταν Κ. Καρθαίος (ψευδώνυμο). Ο ίδιος ποτέ δεν υπέγραφε Κώστας, αλλά σκέτο Καρθαίος, ή Κ. Καρθαίος. Και επειδή το κανονικό του ήταν (λόγω τιμής) Κλέανδρος Λάκων, αν θέλετε ντε και καλά να του βάλετε μικρό όνομα είναι Κλέανδρος, όχι Κώστας. Αλλά κανονικά είναι Κ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Δηλαδή σαν το «Μ» του Καραγάτση; Δεν το ήξερα· αντίθετα, τον έχω δει γραμμένο «Κώστα» πάρα πολλές φορές. Η τελευταία μάλιστα ήταν δευτερόλεπτα προτού πατήσω το κουμπί για να ανεβάσω το νήμα, γιατί έλεγξα στο Διαδίκτυο (βλ. εδώ, με πρώτο εύρημα το ΕΚΕΒΙ)! Όσο για τη λουίζα, κάνω επανέλεγχο και ορκίζομαι ότι είναι χωρίς διαλυτικά στο κείμενο (δεν είναι σαρωμένο το κείμενο, είναι δακτυλογραφημένο). 

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. (Δεν τα περίμενα) :blush:


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2012)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, είναι ακριβώς περίπτωση Καραγάτση. Το ΕΚΕΒΙ δεν είναι καθόλου έγκυρο, δυστυχώς, αν δεις το βιογραφικό του Λαπαθιώτη έχει ένα σωρό καραβίδες, αλλά δίνει και κάποιες άλλες πηγές που τον αναφέρουν Κώστα και αρχίζω να κλονίζομαι, αλλά όχι πολύ. Πάντως, σε πηγή έως το 1955, δηλαδή ζώντος του Καρθαίου, δεν τον έχω βρει αλλιώς εκτός από Κ. ενώ συνήθως τον αναφέρουν χωρίς καθόλου μικρό όνομα, όπως και τον Καραγάτση. Λογουχάρη, κοιτάζω ένα του Κοτζιούλα "Ο Καρθαίος από κοντά" δημοσιευμένο το 1954 (ο Καρθαίος ήταν μέντορας του Κοτζιούλα) και τον αναφέρει σκέτο Καρθαίο, πάντοτε, λες και είναι βραζιλιάνος. Και στο "Υπό εχεμύθειαν" της Αλεξίου, που ήταν φίλη του, αναφέρεται μία φορά ως Καρθαίος, μία φορά ως Κ. Καρθαίος και στο ευρετήριο ως Καρθαίος, Κλ.

Δυστυχώς δεν ζει πια η Ρένα Καρθαίου η κόρη του (1913-2005) να το επιβεβαιώσει. Αργήσαμε κι εμείς να ρωτήσουμε!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ο Πάπυρος επιβεβαιώνει τον Σαραντάκο. Δηλαδή: Κ. Καρθαίος (το πραγματικό του όνομα: Κλέανδρος Λάκων). Κώστας, πουθενά. Και, επειδή θα μπείτε στον πειρασμό να πείτε στον Σαραντάκο «Μα, ποιος είσαι, ο Πάπυρος-Λαρούς-Μπριτάνικα;», έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε κάποια πράγματα, θα λέμε, μιλώντας π.χ. για κάποιο λήμμα του Παπύρου: «Μα, ποιος είναι, ο Σαραντάκος;». 
:)


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Τον επιβεβαιώνουν και ο Δημαράς (_Ιστ. νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας_), το _Λεξικό νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας _του Πατάκη, η εγκυκλοπαίδεια «Πυρσός» (Δρανδάκη), και ... enough said.


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που και ένα νεότερο έργο σαν το Λεξικό του Πατάκη επιβεβαιώνει -και κάποιος πρέπει να γράψει στο ΕΚΕΒΙ, ίσως όμως γράψω άρθρο και στο ιστολόγιο.


----------

